# Entfernung zum Monitor



## gabs (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ichwill mir einen neuen Tft kaufen.

Habe bis jetzt nur ein 17 zoller.

Die frage ist, ob ich mir ein 22 oder 24 zoller gönne.

Wenn ich zum 24 tendier, wie weit sollte man da wegsitzen von um den "gut nutzen" zu könne, da er ja doch recht groß ist?

ich sitz geschätze  50 cm vom bildschirm weg..

Beste Grüße


----------



## iRaptor (14. Mai 2010)

naja du solltest einfach so weit wegsitzen das du selbst damit auskommst.


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Mai 2010)

Sooo ein rießen unterschied macht das nicht, die Entfernung
zum Bildschirm wäre bei mir wohl eher das letzte Kriterium zum
Kauf  Und wenn es dich doch stört, hast du wohl bestimmt 
den ein oder anderen cm übrig um ihn weiter nach hinten zu 
schieben


----------



## Janny (15. Mai 2010)

Ich sitzte auch ungefähr 50cm vom Monitor entfernt und ich hab nen 22", ich finds so besser, vorher saß ich sehr nah dran, da tuhen die Augen schnell weh, also ne gewisse entfernung sollte schon sein.
50cm reichen bei nem 24" aber auch aus.

Janny


----------



## Torr Samaho (15. Mai 2010)

das ist wohl von mensch zu mensch verschieden was man als angenehme entfernung wahrnimmt. hab z.z. noch nen 19"er und eben in "zockposition" nachgemessen, es sind von augen bis zum monitor ca. 60 cm. bis zu 70 wenn ich mich leicht nach hinten lege. bei egoshootern sollte man alles bestens im blick haben.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Mai 2010)

Wen man nach dem Internet geht dann sollten es 60-70 cm sein. 

Spielt die Größe vom TFT ne rolle ?


----------



## Shady (15. Mai 2010)

Je nach Position sitz ich auch ca. 50-60cm vom Schirm weg.
Würde an deiner Stelle einen 24"er oder größer nehmen. Man gewöhnt sich vieeeel zu schnell an größere Monitore. Ich hab vor mir 1en 26"er, 22"er und 17"er. Mit der Zeit sin mir alle zu klein geworden. Es hat schon was viel Platz zu haben. Nutze alle 3 parallel und kann dir so aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen: Groß ist gut^^


----------



## Janny (16. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich hier im Forum lese, dann setzte ich mich schon näher dran, dann sinds vielleicht so ~40cm. Sonst ist mir die Schrift zu klein.


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum 24 tendier, wie weit sollte man da wegsitzen von um den "gut nutzen" zu könne, da er ja doch recht groß ist?


 
das hängt auch immer stark davon ab, welche auflösung du benutzt! grundsätzlich sollte man bei einem 24" monitor schon so an die 50cm vom schirm entfernt sitzen. hab ich selbst mit meinem feststellen müssen. da ist es definitiv unpraktisch, beim spielen näher am monitor zu sitzen! mein zusätzliches problem: ich bin kurzsichtig! so darf der monitor auch nicht zu weit weg sein, sonst erkenn ich gar nichts mehr...50cm ist für einen 24" monitor eine gute distanz, sowohl zum spielen, als auch beim surfen etc...!

der internet-explorer lässt sich glücklicherweise rechts unten an der leiste gut vergrößern (nutze selbst hier 150%), so dass man alles klar erkennen und lesen kann, auf die 50cm distanz bei höchster auflösung...


----------

